# Black Label Fog Juice $14.99/Gallon



## CMK4425 (Oct 16, 2006)

Guitar center has the Black Label Fog Juice on sale for $14.99/Gallon right now. It comes in regular, lowlying, and atmosphere(less dense). It is $24.99 normally.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

When does the sale end?

Update* I just checked their website and it says only the premium is 14.99 the rest are still $24.99!?


----------



## CMK4425 (Oct 16, 2006)

It doesn't say on their website. I am sure if you called your local store they could find out I thought it was just the premium also but when I went to the store he said they were all on sale.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

well I just called them and they said they were all on sale. So I'll be swinging by there soon. 
I found a printable coupon that I might can use too! 
http://gc.guitarcenter.com/promo/welcome/coupon/welcome-coupon.pdf

If I can get it for about $14 I'll be a happy haunter. Thanks CMK4425 for the info!

Update* 
Got it for $14.80 useing the printable coupon.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm gonna do fog this year for the first time. Based on the information I gathered here, I was gonna try froggy's swamp juice (using a chiller). Would this brand be comparable?

EDIT : I just called them and they said the sale ends tomorrow ( 9/1 ), so get it now if you can.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

This is good premium fog. I've bought it before and was very pleased. It puts Spirit, Spencer's, Party City, and Walmart's brand to shame. Buy it while you can at 14.99!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I was there yesterday and they now have it buy 1 gallon $24.99 get one gallon free...........great deal and very good stuff !!!!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

I got the 2 for one deal today of BL..........very good and dense stuff.........hangs well......and comes out as a thick white cloud..........i just poured out all my cheap crap juice on the ground from my other foggers.


----------



## amanor (Oct 22, 2010)

Does it really matter what brand of Fog Juice you use in terms of damaging the machine? I just ordered a Chauvet 1300 and it says to only use Chauvet fog juice because other juice could damage it. I was going to use American DJ Mister Kool with a fog chiller. Is this alright? I'd hate to damage a brand new machine.


----------

